# Immediate prayers for Sean Peacock



## alligood729 (Apr 24, 2011)

Our buddy, Superman, has suffered a massive heart attack. It happened this morning as he was doing what he loved, singing at his church. I just talked to his brother, Sean is on a ventilator, his heart is beating on it's own, but he is struggling. Whether you believe in my God or not, make sure you say a big prayer for our archery brother tonight. 
We love you bud, hang in there.....


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 24, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## CAL (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Big John (Apr 24, 2011)

Done!!! And doing!!!


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 24, 2011)

*How sad*

Wow...

Love and prayers to my archery buddy, Sean. Get well!

Miss Ginger


----------



## abhunter (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers sent



bowhunters forever


----------



## goldenarrow (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers sent!!! We love you and hope you get well soon!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 24, 2011)

Our thoughts are with you my archery brother. Hang in there brother we need you to help spread the love of archery to all me meet.


----------



## Jalexarcher (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers sent! Hang in there Sean..


----------



## map (Apr 24, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers sent brother!!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## young gunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Get well sean!


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 24, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 24, 2011)

I appreciate the call Alligood! Prayers sent for you Sean! Get well soon man.


----------



## NORTON308 (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Sean! What a great guy he is! Praying hard for you brother!!


----------



## hunter63john (Apr 24, 2011)

prayers sent for sean and his family!


----------



## watermedic (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers sent from Thomson.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 24, 2011)

An update: Sean's heart is stabilized, it's beating strongly. The problem that remains is that he is still unresponsive, and having difficulty breathing. Keep praying....


----------



## gamecockfan4life (Apr 24, 2011)

prayers sent!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm praying for ya bud. Hope to be shooting with ya soon.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 24, 2011)

sent


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 24, 2011)

were praying for you


----------



## melinda hawk (Apr 24, 2011)

pray sent


----------



## t8ter (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayer said


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 24, 2011)

Praying for you buddy hang in there superman you can beat this


----------



## stickslinger09 (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayer sent and still praying hang in there padna!


----------



## p&y finally (Apr 24, 2011)

prayers sent from the Childers family


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 24, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying!! Thanks for the updates Alligood ...


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 25, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Sean and family. Wishing Sean a speedy recovery.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers still being sent from the Lockhart's.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Prayers sent*

get well soon


----------



## GaBear (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers Sent


----------



## bowman77 (Apr 25, 2011)

watermedic said:


> Prayers sent from Thomson.



Same here.


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying now,and will continue to do so.

David, please let us know as things progress and what we can do.


----------



## SBlackburn (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying for him and his family.


----------



## waits (Apr 25, 2011)

*Prayers*

Hang in there buddy. Prayers from the Waits Family


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 25, 2011)

*Still praying*

We are still praying for you Sean, and your family.

Miss Ginger


----------



## tater2 (Apr 25, 2011)

The McGeorge family will be praying for you and your family, "god has the power heal"


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 25, 2011)

prayers sent from the pittman family and you will be on our prayer request at church also. hang in there superman.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Update Monday morning..*

Ok guys, our Superman is holding his own right now. I just talked to Big Chad, who was told by Angie, that his heart is beating strongly still on it's own, so that is a good sign. Breathing on his own is still a struggle, so keep that in mind. The medical team is holding him under in a "medical coma" as Chad was told, giving his body time to heal a little and put no stress on him at all. Tuesday evening they plan to start slowly bringing him out of it, and begin an assessment of where he stands. Right now, no news is good news! I have Angie's # now as well, and will check back this afternoon. Prayer works boys....keep'em comin!!!!!

Alligood


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update, David......

We will keep up our prayers here!

Miss Ginger


----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 25, 2011)

big john said:


> done!!! And doing!!!



x2 x3 x4


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Apr 25, 2011)

Pullin fer ya Sean and for your young family as well. Thanks for the updates David.


----------



## No Clue (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers sent from me and mine . shoot with you soon


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok guys and girls....Just talked to Angie. Basically no change this afternoon, still about the same. They will  start to bring him out of the sedation early in the morning, instead of Tuesday evening, to start to determine where they stand. His eyes were dilating, responding to the light when they tested that, and that is a good sign. When I talk to Angie again, I'll try to keep you all in the loop. Keep prayin....


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## 3Dshooter (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## Cody5711 (Apr 25, 2011)

We're praying for ya!!!


----------



## bowhunting strick (Apr 25, 2011)

*Prayers*

Hang in there bud, praying for you and your family. STRICK!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 25, 2011)

if strick is praying for you will be fine sean. as much as he talks he could talk god into anything. keep fighting buddy


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Apr 25, 2011)

*Prayers sent...*

Prayers sent from the Morris family


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 26, 2011)

Situation is still about the same.....he is being given IV's to warm him up a little and get him off the sedation. Later they will do a CAT scan to determine brain level activity. Hang in there brother...


----------



## waits (Apr 26, 2011)

*Thanks for the update*

Hang in there buddy!


----------



## rockdawg (Apr 26, 2011)

Praying for you Superman. Hang in there bud. You can beat this!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are added for a speedy recovery Sean!


----------



## archerynutt (Apr 26, 2011)

prayers sent
Leon


----------



## Dingo26 (Apr 26, 2011)

Prayers sent from the Morgan's, hang in there, God is not finished with you here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2011)

Prayers from here,also.I don't know Sean,but God does!


----------



## mattech (Apr 26, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 26, 2011)

*this afternoon.....*

Just talked to Scott, Sean's brother. Our Superman is still holding his own! Vitals are good, breathing is better, heart is beating strong!!! Praise God! He is still struggling to come out of the sedation, but has attempted to open his eyes  a couple of times when the doctor or Scott has yelled his name out to him. Hang in there brother!!!

"The effective fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much." James 5:16


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 26, 2011)

Joining in prayer for a full recovery..............................................RW


----------



## killa86 (Apr 26, 2011)

definite prayers for this man and his family. Hang in there brother. pull through alot of arrows with your name on it


----------



## Michaelp (Apr 26, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 26, 2011)

Prayers going up!  

Thanks for keeping up updated D.


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff East posted this update on facebook last night (early this morning) 
from Dad Johnny Paeacock... It's been a great day... 48 hours ago we were given no hope, Today Sean squeezed his wife Angie's hand! He has also opened his eyes and made intermittent attempts to breathe on his own. Thank you for your prayers and support. 

Keep the prayers coming, he still needs us to lift him up he has a long road to recovery still ahead and we need to let him know we are all here to raise him in prayer.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Michelle! I also talked to Angie this morning, he's still out but slowly responding. Positive progress is what she said, so keep praying y'all!!!!!


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Apr 27, 2011)

*keep fighting*

Keep fighting buddy and Ill keep praying for you to have a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## j.reagan (Apr 27, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Prayers from here,also.I don't know Sean,but God does!




x2.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Apr 27, 2011)

This was posted on Sean's facebook page:
Update: Sean had a good/uneventful night. He is becoming more and more responsive. He lifts his eyebrows and moved his head a little; this is all still very intermittent but he seems to be improving. We're still waiting to see those blue eyes  Thank you for your prayers


----------



## countrytime (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers sent from the Hindman family.... Get well soon Sean....


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 27, 2011)

Silver Mallard said:


> This was posted on Sean's facebook page:
> Update: Sean had a good/uneventful night. He is becoming more and more responsive. He lifts his eyebrows and moved his head a little; this is all still very intermittent but he seems to be improving. We're still waiting to see those blue eyes  Thank you for your prayers


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 27, 2011)

To God be the Glory!

Let us keep up the prayers!


----------



## MI360 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayer sent... hang in there bud


----------



## carver (Apr 27, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## watermedic (Apr 28, 2011)

Keep it up guys!!


----------



## Cam Lean (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayer sent.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 28, 2011)

I talked to Scott, Sean's brother again this morning. Sean is responding more frequently to voice commands, will squeeze a hand on request and blink his eyes when asked a question. Our superhero is hanging tough!!! 
Keep the prayers coming they are definitely working!!!!

Dig deep Superman, I got a 47yrd shot behind a hump and beyond a ditch, I need you to help!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 28, 2011)

God and I have a special relationship... And I keep talking to him about you.  Don't worry my brother..  it is going to be alright..

Does anyone know what the visiting hours are?


----------



## countrytime (Apr 28, 2011)

Alli that is good news..... Like you said keep the prayer coming....Black Archer glad you got that special relationship...


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds encouraging !!!!!


----------



## Its Amazing (Apr 28, 2011)

*Prayers sent*

Prayers sent... Rest and get well in Christ's love

When we're thrown and we're tossed
We'll remember the cost
We're resting in the
Shadow of the cross


----------



## smessler34 (Apr 28, 2011)

prayers from down here in central florida!!!!  hang in there brother!! bow season is on the way and you will be sittin in the stand opening mornin!!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 28, 2011)

Keep fighting superman your gonna pull threw
This.  Everbody is still praying for you buddy


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 29, 2011)

Anybody heard from Sean and family today?

Just wondering how things are progressing.... 

I know most of y'all are headed to Augusta, good luck and keep 'em in the middle!

Miss Ginger


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 29, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Scott. Sean is starting to show signs of being Sean...lol He ripped the ventilator out, got frustrated with it, and they didn't have to hook it back up! He is on oxygen but still a step in the right direction. Very positive responses today, he is trying to talk, and is very alert. He also smiles and nods when he is asked if he knows who such and such a person is. Scott has reinforced the fact that we are all praying and thinking of him daily, and I believe that would make anyone smile!!
Keep Sean and the family foremost in your mind!!

God is good!!!


----------



## Miss Ginger (Apr 29, 2011)

How cool is that??!!!!!!!

That's our guy...sometimes he acts thata way when he is trying to learn something new about his shooting form. 

Guess Steve was right about Strick talking God into just about anything.

Hang in there Sean.... you have many arrows to shoot yet!!

Thanks Alligood for the great news,

Miss Ginger


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 29, 2011)

That's fantastic news!!!! Wishing Sean a continued and speedy recovery. He'll be back on the range before we know it.


----------



## billyblob (Apr 29, 2011)

great news !!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 29, 2011)

>>>------>


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome news! Glad to hear it! First shot in the morning is for you! Keep up the strong recovery! Still praying for you!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 29, 2011)

still praying, hang in there buddy


----------



## dgmeadows (Apr 29, 2011)

Great news to hear.  I know he's got to get back to talking soon so he won't bust.  I can't wait to hear him telling jokes between targets again.  I could use him to help me stay loose this weekend.

The girls and I are pulling for you Sean.

Darren


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 30, 2011)

That's really good news. 

Glory be to God.

I'm still praying for you Sean.


----------



## alligood729 (May 1, 2011)

Got a text from Scott yesterday while I was in Augusta. He said Sean was getting stronger and stronger each day. Even tho it will be a long row to hoe, it looks like our superhero is gonna make it!!
We love you brother, keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 1, 2011)




----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 1, 2011)

Awesome news! God is GOOD!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (May 1, 2011)

This off FB.

Update: The doctor has decided to increase Sean's diet so he is now allowed the drink clear liquids and he's no longer on a feeding tube. Also, they have put in a request to transfer Sean to a regular room and OUT OF ICU!!!! Yayyyy! Thank you for your continued prayers!


Update: SEAN IS OFFICIALLY OUT OF ICU!!!!!!!!!! He is now in the Cardiac Care Unit (CCU). And just a little FYI, although Sean is doing much better visitation is still restricted (per the hospital). Thank you for your continued prayers!


----------



## alligood729 (May 1, 2011)

hound dog said:


> This off FB.
> 
> Update: The doctor has decided to increase Sean's diet so he is now allowed the drink clear liquids and he's no longer on a feeding tube. Also, they have put in a request to transfer Sean to a regular room and OUT OF ICU!!!! Yayyyy! Thank you for your continued prayers!
> 
> ...


I just got the text from Scott!!! In a regular room, our boy is gonna make it!!!! Praise God!!!


----------



## dgmeadows (May 1, 2011)

Great news to hear.  We will say a prayer of thanks, and request for continued improvement.  Just looking forward to seeing and hearing from him again.

Darren


----------



## watermedic (May 2, 2011)

Awesome news!!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 2, 2011)




----------



## MathewsArcher (May 2, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (May 2, 2011)

Yes that is great news.


----------



## alligood729 (May 2, 2011)

Talked to Scott again this morning. Sean is starting to take a little solid food, and is continuing to improve. Angie was talking with the doctors today, and I will post any updates when I hear from her or Scott!!
Hallelujah!!!


----------



## red1691 (May 2, 2011)

God is Good


----------



## Jalexarcher (May 2, 2011)

continuing in prayer for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (May 2, 2011)

Superman is unstoppable hang in there buddy maybe they can fix you up where you can shoot again pretty soon if need anything you know how to get me


----------



## alligood729 (May 3, 2011)

Our boy is doing great! No need for a CAT scan, and he will get a defibrilator either Thurs or Monday. Doctors say it's amazing how well he is doing, and can't seem to understand it.......I know why!!! Do you??


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 3, 2011)

There is only one true physician and doctor. All others practice medicine. God bless you Sean!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Our boy is doing great! No need for a CAT scan, and he will get a defibrilator either Thurs or Monday. Doctors say it's amazing how well he is doing, and can't seem to understand it.......I know why!!! Do you??


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 3, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Our boy is doing great! No need for a CAT scan, and he will get a defibrilator either Thurs or Monday. Doctors say it's amazing how well he is doing, and can't seem to understand it.......I know why!!! Do you??



Oh yeah! The Master Physician is on hand!!!


----------



## NORTON308 (May 3, 2011)

Praise God...thats great news!!! If that kinda stuff don't give you the chills....you just aint right!!!


----------



## countrytime (May 3, 2011)

God is good!!!!!
God is great !!!!!
Lets thank him for the prayers we made: AMEN !!!!!! Glad to hear Sean is doing better....Now lets get him home and getting better


----------



## waits (May 3, 2011)

*Praise God*

So glad to hear the good news.


----------



## bowhunting strick (May 3, 2011)

*Prayers for Superman*

Steve got it part of it right. Yes I do talk a lot but as far as GOD goes well that is a horse of a different color. You see Steve and Miss Ginger I would like to think that I am close to GOD due to several near misses in my time. I do not ask for a lot in prayer but when I do he seems to come through every time. No doubt about it he is the greatest of all and I truly believe this from the bottom of my heart. When I seen on the GON about Sean that made my prayer call automatic and I am extremely thankful for knowing Sean as well as I do and I am certainly glad to hear that he is getting better for this tells me GOD has a greater calling for Sean and only GOD knows what that is. Get better my friend so we can shoot again.   STRICK


----------



## alligood729 (May 3, 2011)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> There is only one true physician and doctor. All others practice medicine. God bless you Sean!





Keebs said:


>





Taylor Co. said:


> Oh yeah! The Master Physician is on hand!!!





NORTON308 said:


> Praise God...thats great news!!! If that kinda stuff don't give you the chills....you just aint right!!!





countrytime said:


> God is good!!!!!
> God is great !!!!!
> Lets thank him for the prayers we made: AMEN !!!!!! Glad to hear Sean is doing better....Now lets get him home and getting better





waits said:


> So glad to hear the good news.





bowhunting strick said:


> Steve got it part of it right. Yes I do talk a lot but as far as GOD goes well that is a horse of a different color. You see Steve and Miss Ginger I would like to think that I am close to GOD due to several near misses in my time. I do not ask for a lot in prayer but when I do he seems to come through every time. No doubt about it he is the greatest of all and I truly believe this from the bottom of my heart. When I seen on the GON about Sean that made my prayer call automatic and I am extremely thankful for knowing Sean as well as I do and I am certainly glad to hear that he is getting better for this tells me GOD has a greater calling for Sean and only GOD knows what that is. Get better my friend so we can shoot again.   STRICK



Amen and amen and amen a bunch!!!


----------



## KMckie786 (May 3, 2011)

Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Miss Ginger (May 4, 2011)

bowhunting strick said:


> Steve got it part of it right. Yes I do talk a lot but as far as GOD goes well that is a horse of a different color. You see Steve and Miss Ginger I would like to think that I am close to GOD due to several near misses in my time. I do not ask for a lot in prayer but when I do he seems to come through every time. No doubt about it he is the greatest of all and I truly believe this from the bottom of my heart. When I seen on the GON about Sean that made my prayer call automatic and I am extremely thankful for knowing Sean as well as I do and I am certainly glad to hear that he is getting better for this tells me GOD has a greater calling for Sean and only GOD knows what that is. Get better my friend so we can shoot again.   STRICK



We love ya Strick.... just the way you are.....you gotta know that!!


----------



## alligood729 (May 4, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Jody, he and Angie went to see Sean today. He's in great spirits, and they are actually going to put the defibrilator in place this afternoon or evening. Of course he will be down for a few more days after the surgery, but then on to a regular room, then it won't be long til he's recooperating at home!! I believe our Superman is going to make it!!! God is good!!!!!


----------



## rockdawg (May 4, 2011)




----------



## hound dog (May 4, 2011)

Yep he is good spirits and he will be down for a few more days. His wife will let know when he is back up and going and in a normal room so people that like to go see him can. We kind of snuck in.


----------



## Silver Mallard (May 4, 2011)

We serve an awesome, Awesome, AWESOME GOD!!!!!!!!

We love you brotherman!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (May 5, 2011)

Talked to Scott a few minutes ago.....Sean is getting stronger each day. He was scheduled to get his defibrilator yesterday, but a tiny complication held it up. He is getting it tomorrow. Another minor procedure next Wed, then home as soon as possible!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (May 6, 2011)

Sean is doing well, the defib placement will take place on Monday, his doc went out of town....
I talked to him on the phone, he is in great spirits and is looking forward to getting back out with us soon!! You go Superman!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 6, 2011)

Sound great !


----------

